# Exakta Lens to EOS Body ?



## JumboShrimp (Apr 13, 2016)

I find a Fotodiox adapter for this combination, but looks like there is a glass element to compensate for flange distance and/or infinity focus. Their description is vague, to say the least. Anyone have any experience with these adapters or similar? Does this combo NEED a glass element to function? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NWPhil (Apr 14, 2016)

specific lenses have different requirements....
I have Meyer Optik that does not need the extra glass element, but my canon fd 35-105 does
I would do a more detailed search for the lens in question (what-ever-might be)

here's one site that might help:
http://www.mflenses.com/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 15, 2016)

Its not a good choice to adapt to a EOS Camera. EF lenses have a 44mm flange distance and Exakta has 44.7. A glass lens in a adaptor would let you use it, but cheap adaptors with glass don't give high IQ. Expensive ones (If they Exist) which have a mini Teleconverter with multiple glass elements will work but give a longer focal length.

Unless its a really rare and fine lens, its not worth the trouble. There are many good Olympus, Pentax, and Nikon lenses that are low cost and easy to adapt. I prefer M42 because there were a ton of them.


http://www.graphics.cornell.edu/~westin/misc/mounts-by-register.html


----------

